# tough bettas



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

Criminal content removed


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Again, what sick person!?!?!?!?!?!?! Honestly! I think there are laws against that! Please, tell me this wasn't you!!!!!!!!!!!!

Again, again, prepare for some serious yelling!


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

oh ya you are deff going to piss some beta lovers off.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Basically what I just said in the sister video. Yep. Brace yourself...


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

well I believe it is better than people who just flush fish down the toilet.. and have you been in walmart lately? I've seen some really bad stores where there is dead and decaying fish / bettas just sitting in water.. now that is a horrific death.. but just being eaten quickly didn't seem like it was cruel


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's bad, but still, they don't die immediately inside of your Oscar... Again... I guess I'm not for or against it....


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

*sigh.*
As much as I want to complain, I know it won't help anything. 
I've been going all over youtube flagging these videos in hopes that they'll remove them, but they haven't.
This is probably considered animal abuse, and if it's not, it should be.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, the oscar video was bad enough, but this one actually depicts illegal stuff. In most states, betta fighting is a crime, and in some states, it's a felony. I'm taking it down and putting you on notice--> no more video posting from you.


----------



## thefishdood (Jan 21, 2011)

aw shucks i have a really good video that some might like of my oscar eating a feeder goldfish and it is better video quality


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

How dense are you?.....


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

somebody ban this guy....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

He's entitled to his opinion, I suppose. It would be wrong to ban him...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Regardless its illeagal what he did. So does that make thieves, vandals, and murderers entitled to their opinions?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

wait whats this all about


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm not even going to say Cossie... It's pretty bad...


Yes, thieves, bandits, crooks, even murderers are entitled to their opinions... It doesn't make them right though.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cossie he put up a vid of two bettas fighting and another of an oscar eating a betta


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thats grim m8.

you need to sort your life out!!!!!!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not to mention that beta fightinh is illegal (same as **************** fights and dog fights)


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

correction chicken fights my bad admins


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw on TV that Michael Vick wants to get himself a new dog or two.
Good grief.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Charlie Brown would show him a thing or two... Not to mention Ben Roethlisberger.... Oh NFL, why do you favor those who don't deserve it...


----------

